# trailer lighting help



## rob (Sep 19, 2008)

I've got 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee. I just put a Reese hitch on it a few weeks ago and last week ordered the wiring harness from etrailers. I know the lights worked on the trailer as we had the running the night we picked the trailer/boat up (a friend helped me with his truck) but I can't seem to get the lights to work on my jeep.

I've checked the connection, and the fuse to no avail. A few questions...

If I can't get the lights to work... Would one of those yellow safety/hazard lights be sufficient for towing the boat? I know it would be preferred to have the brake/signal lighting, but I'm just looking to get it out a few times before it gets too cold.

I'm going to assume there is something wrong with the harness itself and plan to send it back for a new one. If it's not the harness though that would most likely indicate there is something wrong with my wiring, no? I imagine that would cost me a ton of money to fix. Is there a way I can wire the lines direct?

I have a multimeter but I'm not really sure how to test the connection points. If anyone can give me some ideas that would be cool. Thanks.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 19, 2008)

Make sure your connections are tight and secure.Your trailer grounds it's self through your hitch back to the truck,completing the circuit.Try this.Take a piece of wire and fasten it under a bolt on the trailer.Next,loosen one of the bumper bolts and secure the other end to that.Then check your lights.If they work your ball and/or the hitch isn't getting good metal on metal contact.It could be the powder coating on the hitch it's self.I had this happen to me on my Ford Ranger.Also check the inside of the receiver for power coat build up.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 19, 2008)

here is a link that might help you https://www.etrailer.com/faq_wiring.aspx


----------



## ben2go (Sep 19, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> here is a link that might help you https://www.etrailer.com/faq_wiring.aspx




Thanks for posting that.My trailer connector,on my truck, doesn't have the grounding connection at the connector.It has tail,right signal,left signal,and brake light.I may have to up grade now.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Sep 19, 2008)

Your best bet is to wire a ground in. Never heard of a connector w/o a ground. It is usually the white wire. Most people do not worry with it because the ball and hitch can be used, but it doesn't work 100%.


----------



## rob (Sep 19, 2008)

Well my problem was definitely the ground. In my stupidity I never wired the ground back in place.  

Lights functional - and I didn't have to go all jerryriggin' on it. Thanks guys!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 19, 2008)

glad you got it figured out =D>


----------



## ben2go (Sep 20, 2008)

fowlmood77 said:


> Your best bet is to wire a ground in. Never heard of a connector w/o a ground. It is usually the white wire. Most people do not worry with it because the ball and hitch can be used, but it doesn't work 100%.



The connector on the truck is the factory Ford connector.I checked it tonight and it's 4 wire connector.Everything is color coded to Ford's wiring diagram.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 20, 2008)

If you have a digital dash (like some fords) you can't always just tap into the wiring, it takes an additional control to make the lights function properly. Just had to replace one on dads Ford van.....$65

ST


----------



## ben2go (Sep 21, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> If you have a digital dash (like some fords) you can't always just tap into the wiring, it takes an additional control to make the lights function properly. Just had to replace one on dads Ford van.....$65
> 
> ST



Rangers didn't come with digital gauges, but my 90 Mercury Blue Max cougar came with digital screen and a digital diagnostic display.Everything looks like black glas across the dash until the key is turned,then it really comes to life.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 21, 2008)

The OP doesn't have a Ranger, and I doubt his Jeep has A Merc motor :wink: 

ST


----------



## ben2go (Sep 21, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> The OP doesn't have a Ranger, and I doubt his Jeep has A Merc motor :wink:
> 
> ST



I thought the post about digital gauges was directed at me.Sorry for my confusion. #-o


----------



## rob (Sep 21, 2008)

I got a mercury 110 today, but I think we might be talking about a different mercury...


----------

